# Blower selection????



## nabeeh26 (Sep 12, 2014)

<span class="_5yl5" data-reactid=".co.$<[email protected]=1projektitan=1com>.2:0.0.0.0.0"><span class="null">Good morning Hvac Engineers.<br> i need a favour from you guys that regarding to Design of blower capacity and its duct size.(for gas cylinder room of a ship)<br> total room volume : 13211 cubic ft
<br>air changes per hour :25<br> blower capacity :____ cfm?
<br>duct size: ____?<br> static pressure (for blower): ____?<br> velocity:____?<br> Note:i need to keep some pressure inside this room.
<br>
do i need seperate blowers (with different capacity) for inlet vent and outlet vent to maintain some pressure inside the room ?<br><br>Thankyou.</span></span>


----------

